# Pentax *ist DL



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

Realize that most here are Canikon shooters. There are a few of us Pentax shooters though. It depends on what you're looking for in a camera. IIRC this camera has TTL metering. Nice. The new Pentaxes including my K10 have PTTL. This I believe also uses AA batteries instead of the Minolta/Pentax battery. 6 mp is fine for all but the tightest crop and super large blowup. This is the least expensive of the ist* models if memory serves so realize you may not have all the features of the higher end versions. The lowest ISO is 200. I like shooting at 100 but that wouldn't kill a deal for me. Not sure id this model has shake reduction though.


----------



## T1T4N1UM (Dec 14, 2009)

Keep in mind that this camera uses SD cards, not SDHC/SDXC cards.
That means you're limited to using very slow 2GB cards, but otherwise the specs look respectable for the price and time period of this camera.


----------



## tobystanton (Jun 27, 2012)

Would this be a better deal? 

http://honolulu.craigslist.org/mau/pho/3152742894.html

Anyone know if its an easy fix ?


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

I'd stay away from any digital camera with a problem.


----------



## tobystanton (Jun 27, 2012)

Ok thanks for the help and advice, the guy whose selling the pentax *ist also has another listing up and would sell all for 350$ is this worth it ? heres the link thanks again !

http://honolulu.craigslist.org/oah/pho/3121543151.html


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

They look like they're all film cameras. 

If you're unsure about the ist* then look for a used K10D. Actually all of the K10Ds out there are used since they stopped making them.


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

I shoot the *ist DS. Very, VERY similar camera. I've had mine going on 5 years now, and wouldn't trade it for all the Canikons on the market.

The ISO at 200 is pretty respectable. Tonight, I think my pictures were taken at ISO 800 with no noise removal processing.









I have no complaints. 

For 150$, I don't think you can go wrong. 

Rose by minnesotapooky, on Flickr

Hyacinth by minnesotapooky, on Flickr

Pikachu by minnesotapooky, on Flickr

Gay Pride? by minnesotapooky, on Flickr


----------

